# code for whirlpool bathtub fixture placement



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Did you look at the pic?:whistling
> Does your flag have white stars
> in a red union?
> Which country would that be?
> ...


 
There is an access panel on the other side for the motor. (all soldered joints don't need access)

The guy who reversed the valves was given some time off...

The tile guy who cut the hole thought it would be cute to watch me work in this little frickin hole. 

None of the toilets have hot water.

And anyone who has a problem with my drop cloth has no clue of what an American flag looks like. 

But thanks for all your guys help with finding the code I was looking for.

In case you were wondering still no payment. Gonna file the lien on Thursday.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Here every motor and tub filler need an axcess.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Motor only needs access in FL, as long as all glued and/or soldered connections. I ask the HO valve placement preference, done it both ways never questioned or failed.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geeez guys, relax. My monitor is B&W because I am colorblind and dont pay extra for the color internet.:w00t: The code for placement of controls are non disgresionary due to the fact that there is no specific way to sit in a whirlpool tub by design. Now, my question is; WHAT IS THE AIR SPEED VELOSITY OF A LAIDEN SWALLOW?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

African or European?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

UPC Code 416.0 Installation of fixture fittings

Faucets and diverters shall be installed so that the flow of hot water from the fitting corresponds to the left hand side of the fitting.


----------

